# TITLE Grappling Dummy/Heavy Bag!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm always looking for new products to work out with so I
ordered some of these for my Training Hall.  Soon as I 
receive them and put them through a few workouts I will
let you know what I think.


----------



## Trent (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent, I've been looking to replace my heavy bag with one of these, the 140 lbs. version.  What size did you order?  My former heavy bag was 150 lbs., but after many years, tears and patches it was laid to rest last week.

Please let me know of your impressions.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

I received one of my grappling heavy bags today.  It is well constructed and more than long enough at 70 lbs to hang and practice leg shots, body and head shots.  I ordered the 70 lb one hoping that it would not be to thick to and therefore would be better on the mats.  Unfortunately it is pretty thick, still workable for ground and pound but not as effective as I would have liked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Though it will work for takedowns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still I think I will move on to the next product below in search of the best ground bags. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So in my search for grappling bags I came across these and will be ordering some ASAP!  These come unfilled so I can customize them to my liking and they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian I have one of those and it is OK but it could be better for the ground. So would you recommend the other bag or not?


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I'm always looking for new products to work out with so I
> ordered some of these for my Training Hall. Soon as I
> receive them and put them through a few workouts I will
> let you know what I think.


 
IMHO, grappling dummies are for sport MMA practitioners.  

are you really going to train mounting someone and pounding their face in a self defense situation?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

Sapper6 said:


> IMHO, grappling dummies are for sport MMA practitioners.
> 
> are you really going to train mounting someone and pounding their face in a self defense situation?


 
You just never know.  Maybe that person is attempting something and the best counter is to take that elbow shot to the head. (once or twice) :idunno:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Brian I have one of those and it is OK but it could be better for the ground. So would you recommend the other bag or not?


 
Well the other one can be custom filled so you control the overall size.  I think that is the biggest advantage.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You just never know. Maybe that person is attempting something and the best counter is to take that elbow shot to the head. (once or twice) :idunno:


 
maybe so, but that bag has a purpose; and it's not for self defense.  it's to train MMA.

from a bystander POV, you take a guy down and start pounding him, you just became the aggressor.  once the attacker is down, the logical (and publicly accepted) option is to flee.  ground and pound is for the octagon, eh?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

Sapper6 said:


> maybe so, but that bag has a purpose; and it's not for self defense. it's to train MMA.
> 
> from a bystander POV, you take a guy down and start pounding him, you just became the aggressor. once the attacker is down, the logical (and publicly accepted) option is to flee. ground and pound is for the octagon, eh?


 
Sapper I see you point and yet I do not think you can rule out striking if you are in the mount.  You may have to strike to move into a choke, etc.  Or he/she may reach for a weapon and you are unable to neutralize their limb so a strike may be warranted.  Personally I live by a rule of their simply are *no absolutes* so you need to train for many or all eventualities.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sapper I see you point and yet I do not think you can rule out striking if you are in the mount. You may have to strike to move into a choke, etc. Or he/she may reach for a weapon and you are unable to neutralize their limb so a strike may be warranted. Personally I live by a rule of their simply are *no absolutes* so you need to train for many or all eventualities.


 
agreed.  

rather than spend the money, why not just toss your heavy bag on the mat and pound away?  not really a need to spend the extra $$ when you most likely already have what is needed.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

Sapper6 said:


> agreed.
> 
> rather than spend the money, why not just toss your heavy bag on the mat and pound away? not really a need to spend the extra $$ when you most likely already have what is needed.


 
Well I have lots of training tools, grappling dummies, etc.  Yet I am always looking for new tools to workout with.  Things that have a slight variation from another, etc.  That way I am constantly working with new or different equipment.


----------

